
The Case Against Liberal Compassion - cpr
https://imprimis.hillsdale.edu/the-case-against-liberal-compassion
======
nitwit005
It's basically playing pretend to imply this is a "Liberal" problem in the US.
The Republicans constantly talk about the size of the government, and then
create whole new programs like Medicare Part D.

And, of course, Republicans often fight cost control measures, seemingly
because that would hurt corporations that benefit from the programs.

